# ICD-10-CM books and tabs?



## jlynnhowe (Jun 19, 2015)

My company provided me with an ICD-10 book by Decision Health.  I'm not sure I like it; there's no break between chapters, so it's sort of a long wall of text.  I understand it was arranged this way to save space since there are SO MANY more ICD-10 codes, but it's making it tricky to navigate.

So, I'm looking for recommendations.  I may go ahead and buy myself a new ICD-10 book, so I'd love to hear what other people are using and how it works for you.  I also really need tabs for the book I've got, and it didn't come with any.  Does anyone know where I can get loose tabs, either unmarked or marked for ICD-10?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 19, 2015)

I really like the Channel Publishing version.  The 2016 educational annotation version soft cover edition is updatable ( buy only the updates each year) and you can purchase loose tabs from them specifically for this book, it is available for order in July at 59.95 and will arrive before October 1.  I use this same book in the ICD-9 and have always loved it.


----------



## jlynnhowe (Jun 23, 2015)

This is a huge help!  I like the cost.  Thank you Debra!


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you Debra for the information.  I have to buy my own book this year, so the cost savings will be a big help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 23, 2015)

I do always get the updateable book.  While not in color it has always been inexpensive.  The ICD-10 CM version puts the placeholder x in the tabular section as opposed to symbols indicating a place holer is needed, this has been a tremendous help in learning ICD-10 CM.  The ICD-10 CM 2016 books are not yet shipping (I have one but only because I am a long time user) but you order now to receive it by September.


----------



## RobertaPeppler (Jun 30, 2015)

I just ordered Carol Buck but I had not heard of the one you said you get. I will look it up. Thank you Debra. Does anyone else have opinions on the books?
Thank you, Roberta


----------



## agibson (Jul 1, 2015)

Debra   Could you post a picture of a page and the tabs.  I did see the sample page on the website, but would like to see a picture of the actual page and what the tabs look like.   Have you ever had a problem with the loose leaf pages ripping or coming out from the binder? 
Thank you
Amy


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 1, 2015)

I do not have a pic of the tabs, I will try to take one and see if it will post here but I have not had good luck with this in the past. I have used the updateable book from this company since the 80s and I have never had a problem with the pages coming out.  I use my book daily and it travels across the country in my luggage every week.  If you call them you can ask them if they have a sample of the tabs they could send you. I have found them to be very helpful and exceptionally nice every time I speak with them.


----------



## agibson (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you Debra.  I contacted the company.  They were very quick to respond explaining the construction of their binder and assuring me they have a money back guarantee if not completely happy with the product.


----------

